# Cattery in Cascais/Lisbon



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

Hi, 

I am in a bit of a bind. I'm going on holiday in August, and originally had a housesitter lined up to take care of my cat. She has however pulled out of the arrangement at the last minute in order to go on holiday herself. 
I've called every cattery I know of, and am having no luck. All the reasonably priced ones are fully booked, and the others are so expensive I may as well book her into a b&b! One place quoted me over €500 for 21 days, exclusive of her food (they won't give a discount if I provide her usual Veterinary Science Diet, and they use an inferior brand)! Does anyone out there know of a reasonably priced cattery in the Lisbon/Cascais areas? (Or even a little further away - I don't mind driving a little bit to drop her and collect her, as long as she's well taken care of at a price I can afford). Any feedback regarding this would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks so much.
Mickie


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

mickie_dw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a bit of a bind. I'm going on holiday in August, and originally had a housesitter lined up to take care of my cat. She has however pulled out of the arrangement at the last minute in order to go on holiday herself.
> I've called every cattery I know of, and am having no luck. All the reasonably priced ones are fully booked, and the others are so expensive I may as well book her into a b&b! One place quoted me over €500 for 21 days, exclusive of her food (they won't give a discount if I provide her usual Veterinary Science Diet, and they use an inferior brand)! Does anyone out there know of a reasonably priced cattery in the Lisbon/Cascais areas? (Or even a little further away - I don't mind driving a little bit to drop her and collect her, as long as she's well taken care of at a price I can afford). Any feedback regarding this would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Hi Mickie,

I happen to know a company called COMPANHIA [email protected] SITTERS, which is owned by someone I know well enough to recommend (Mónica Luizi) My mother and her grandmother, were very good friends, and I know all of her family. Apart from this, I believe they have been quite sucessful. They are also on Facebook. I don't know what their prices are, but you can find out. They are a company which provides several home services, including pet sitting. Please go to website www.companhisdossitters.pt
Telf: 214760331 or 917008477

Regards. 

Maria Assunção Fenton (São)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If I wasn't already booked for house/dog sitting in August I would offer to come over(from Egypt) for the airfare to cat/house sit. I speak rusty Portuguese and can provide references from people I have dog/cat/house sat for in Egypt, and from friends/ex employers in the Lisbon area most of whom have known me since 1977, one since school. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Maria Fenton said:


> Hi Mickie,
> 
> I happen to know a company called COMPANHIA [email protected] SITTERS, which is owned by someone I know well enough to recommend (Mónica Luizi) My mother and her grandmother, were very good friends, and I know all of her family. Apart from this, I believe they have been quite sucessful. They are also on Facebook. I don't know what their prices are, but you can find out. They are a company which provides several home services, including pet sitting. Please go to website www.companhisdossitters.pt
> Telf: 214760331 or 917008477
> ...


Hi,

I have just realised that I didn't write the address correctly: · Companhia dos Sitters ·

São


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi we are quite a distance from you but we do have clients who regularly come to us from Lisbon (Cascais) and also from Porto, so if you don't get sorted out and we can help, let us know. Our website is below in the signature line. Good Luck. Val


----------

